# Christopher Walken Cooks Chicken



## jagmqt (Feb 22, 2007)

http://www.imcooked.com/view_video.php?viewkey=5ff68e3e25b9114205d4&page=1&viewtype=&category=mv

Apparently, Christopher Walken taped himself cooking a chicken and uploaded it to IMCooked without telling anyone...

That guy cracks me up...thought you might enjoy...

jag


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Why aren't you watching? You could be in grave danger!


----------



## Cigar Lover 101 (Mar 6, 2007)

I have a funny true story to tell about Christopher Walken.

One of the jobs I do is working as an extra. Last year I worked on "Hairspray".

One scene that I did was where Christopher Walken dresses up like a woman in order to cause confusion (you'd have to see the movie to understand).

Anyway, in between takes I notice this very strong odor that smelt like Mary Jane, weed, whatever you want to call it.

I stupidly said out loud "What's that smell?!". I turn around to see Mr. Walken in his chair smoking a joint.

I found out much later that he did it because he wanted to be high in order to do the scene dressed like he was. Of course it was a rumor that this was the reason he was high, but believe me, he was definately smoking the, as my friend sometimes calls it, the 'wacky toe-backy'.

For anyone in the Toronto area, this scene was shot at Dupont and Bathurst area to prove I'm not making this up. I even still have my voucher from that day to prove it, although I don't think I really have to go there.

Hope someone finds this entertaining.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

When I retire, I want to smoke a doobie with Christopher Walken!


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

the only thing I see missing from this clip...is more cowbell! :r


----------



## ky toker (Jun 2, 2005)

He is "The King of New York". There are some Walken bashers out there but he is the coolest cat in any alley. :ss


----------



## pyroperson66 (Jul 26, 2007)

One day I was listening to the local rock station (Channel 103.1) in Albany, NY and he called in. At first I thought it was just someone doing a really good Christopher Walken impression, but it was really him because no one else would have gone on commenting about the most random things surrownding Albany in a way that would never be funny unless it was Chris. The part I loved the most was when he was talking about the Hudson river and said it was one of the nicest in the world, compairing it to the Nile.


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

and it's very uncomfortable to have a chicken, with a watch on, up your *ss for 2 hours at 350 degrees.


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

I saw him on the "Daily Show" the other day and he was talking about the cooking among other eclectic stuff.

Thanks for sharing the clip.


----------



## ambientboy (Jun 10, 2007)

Friggin brilliant clip, mate. Love The Walken.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

icehog3 said:


> When I retire, I want to smoke a doobie with Christopher Walken!


When I retire I want to smoke a doobie with Icehog...:r


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

68TriShield said:


> When I retire I want to smoke a doobie with Icehog...:r


Let's retire soon.  :r


----------



## gefell (Jun 6, 2007)

I love watching Christopher !


----------



## Jbailey (Nov 9, 2006)

Genius!

Thanks for the clip.


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

Does he also enjoy some fine... sham-pan-ya?!?!?!


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

I'm gonna try that recipe!


----------



## raisin (Dec 3, 2005)

Hey, He's got my cat!

(blue abyssinian)


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

tzaddi said:


> I saw him on the "Daily Show" the other day and he was talking about the cooking among other eclectic stuff.
> 
> Thanks for sharing the clip.


I remember reading an interview about him where the journalist did the whole interview while Christopher was in his kitchen cooking. Seems like that's one of his hobbies (& apparently he's good at it).


----------



## King James (Dec 18, 2005)

hahaha I always get a kick out of Christopher Walken... great vid!


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

Ok, I've got all the ingredients...I just can't find anywhere that carries the chicken stander.....bastards!


----------



## Lewshus (Jun 30, 2006)

try here

http://www.surlatable.com/product/spanek+vertical+roaster.do?search=basic&keyword=spanek&sortby=shortdesc&asc=true&page=1


----------



## germantown rob (Sep 19, 2005)

KASR said:


> I'm gonna try that recipe!


Just cook the chicken at foue hundred for a bit longer than an hour unless you are going to let mikes cat eat it all.


----------



## Cubatobaco (Jul 5, 2007)

One of my all-time favorite actors in the kitchen. Great vid!!!


----------



## smokinpoke (Apr 8, 2006)

KASR said:


> Ok, I've got all the ingredients...I just can't find anywhere that carries the chicken stander.....bastards!


use a beer can with the bottom perforated.


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

icehog3 said:


> Let's retire soon.  :r


im retired..:w


----------



## germantown rob (Sep 19, 2005)

Rock Star said:


> im retired..:w


I am retired as well! Who has CW address?


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

I guess they cut out the first part where he bites the head off of it while it is still alive.

That was Hella Cool. I hope he posts more.


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

I finally found a chicken stander! The dish is in the oven as we speak! I'll let you know how it stacks up and maybe post a pic or two.


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

smokinpoke said:


> use a beer can with the bottom perforated.


I hear this works very well. I am gonna have to try this with some chicken.

ATL


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

OK, so I wasn't able to take pictures during the preparation...just when it was finished...and ummm....two wings and two pears later! LOL!



If you try this, I would recommend the following:

* Walken suggests that this is an inordinate amount of salt that needs to be added. Unless you like a TON of salt (which I am always against) you need only to sprinkle about 3 table spoons for the entire bird and 1/2 tsp for the inside. Doing anymore than that will cause the salt to cake on the skin and create a very salty layer. It's alittle too much if you follow his directions....ok, it was ALOT too much for my taste. Once the bird came out of the oven, I was able to use my fork to scrap the salt off.

The pears were great - but I like pears, so it wasn't a stretch for me. 
This is basically a very simple recipe for an oven-baked chicken...nothing fancy at all, but still very good. It was extremely easy to make.


----------



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

icehog3 said:


> When I retire, I want to smoke a doobie with Christopher Walken!





68TriShield said:


> When I retire I want to smoke a doobie with Icehog...:r





Rock Star said:


> im retired..:w





germantown rob said:


> I am retired as well! Who has CW address?


im not retired, but ill smoke! :r

sweet Freddy, Tom, Dave, Rob, Walken, and I in a big bong circle... PUFF, PUFF, PASS!


----------



## Barney'sFunGirl (May 28, 2007)

smokinpoke said:


> use a beer can with the bottom perforated.


 You can actually do this with about half the beer left in the can. Don't perforate the bottom, though. The beer really gives the chicken a good flavor. For specific recipes try logging onto the Food Network website and type in "beer can chicken" and you'll get different variations of this recipe. It's great cooked on a grill this way too.


----------



## RobinCoppell (Apr 7, 2007)

raisin said:


> Hey, He's got my cat!
> 
> (blue abyssinian)


Heck yea !! That is a cool cat, I have a Blue Russian mix, and she's very loyal to me, my wife says that she waits by door until I get home from work, and seems very sad when I leave.. Isn't she cute !!


----------



## kjd2121 (Jul 13, 2006)

I don't think he got enough salt on there!!! :r:r


----------



## jesto68 (Dec 7, 2006)

Cool video.

I make chicken like that on the grill all the time. I dump the beer in a glass, and drink half. I cut the top of the can open with a can opener, pour half of the beer back in, and some spices.

I bake it on the grill for a few hours, and paint on BBQ sauce every 10 minutes for the last 1/2 hr.

The beer can, and the chicken legs hold the thing up - I don't use a special holder.

I'll take pics next time if anyone wants them.


----------



## jagmqt (Feb 22, 2007)

:ss






And the spoofs on the original are out...funny, but not the real thing...

jag


----------



## Brit (Jun 5, 2007)

quoted for posterity, leaving about half the beer in the can really helps keep the chicken moist for the entire duration of the baking process.

down here, we like to slow cook "beer can chicken" on the BBQ pit while burning some nice aged mesquite to add a little flavor.

and of course, Chris Walken is the cool on the other side of my pillow, he's awesome.



Barney'sFunGirl said:


> You can actually do this with about half the beer left in the can. Don't perforate the bottom, though. The beer really gives the chicken a good flavor. For specific recipes try logging onto the Food Network website and type in "beer can chicken" and you'll get different variations of this recipe. It's great cooked on a grill this way too.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

I gotta fever...



and the only cure is more chicken.

(Love the Walken.)


----------

